# MS Word Kapitel in Vorlage zur Bearbeitung markieren



## MFreiberger (25 November 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe leider kein passendes Unterforum gefunden. Ich denke das Thema passt noch am besten in "PC- [..]technik".

Vielleicht kann man unter Computer noch eine Rubrik "Office" einfügen?


Jetzt zum Thema:
Ich bin dabei unsere Bedienungsanleitungsvorlage zu überarbeiten. Ich arbeite mit Word 2010. Bisher arbeiten wir mit einer "Texthervorhebungsfarbe", um einen Abschnitt zu kennzeichnen, der bearbeitet werden muss.
Jetzt wollte ich die Frage stellen, ob man ein Kapitel in der Navigation irgendwie kennzeichnen kann (Fähnchen, Farbe, etc.), damit ein Bearbeiter weiß, in welchem Kapitel er kundenspezifische Anpassungen machen muss?

Ein weiteres Thema:
Kann man Kapitel für den Ausdruck "ausblenden". Idealerweise könnte man irgendwo eine Tabelle ausfüllen, mit allen Funktionen, die diese Maschine hat. Dann werden automatisch nur die relevanten Kapitel beim Ausdruck berücksichtigt...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JSEngineering (25 November 2020)

Hallo MFreiberger,

für ersteres fällt mir als Alternative nur die Kommentar-Funktion ein.

Für zweites: Gibt es meines Wissens nicht.

Mögliche Lösung: Vielleicht findest Du mit VisualBasic eine Lösung: Eingabedialoge...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Thema:
> Kann man Kapitel für den Ausdruck "ausblenden".


Text markieren > Rechtsmausklick > Schriftart... > [x] Ausgeblendet

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (25 November 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Text markieren > Rechtsmausklick > Schriftart... > [x] Ausgeblendet
> 
> Harald



Damit hat MFreiberger aber noch keine “Auswahlliste“... allerdings kann man den versteckten Text vielleicht per Skript nutzen.
Frage: Werden bei verstecktem Text die Kapitelnummern und Seitenzahlen angepasst??? Dann wäre es tatsächlich nützlich. Denn ein Handbuch mit Kapiteln 1, 3, 5 und 6 macht auch keinen guten Eindruck 

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## MFreiberger (26 November 2020)

Moin JSEngineering,



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Damit hat MFreiberger aber noch keine “Auswahlliste“



Genau. Das wäre das Ideal.




JSEngineering schrieb:


> ... allerdings kann man den versteckten Text vielleicht per Skript nutzen.



Bisher habe ich mich mit Skripen nur in Excel beschäftigt. Word war (noch) nicht relevant.





JSEngineering schrieb:


> Frage: Werden bei verstecktem Text die Kapitelnummern und Seitenzahlen angepasst??? Dann wäre es tatsächlich nützlich. Denn ein Handbuch mit Kapiteln 1, 3, 5 und 6 macht auch keinen guten Eindruck



Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt; wollte sie aber hinten anstellen. Erstmal die Machbarkeit prüfen 


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## blackpeat (26 November 2020)

Wir haben aus dem Grund mal ein bisschen mit LaTEX herum gespielt. Da könnte man das mit den Kapitel, ein/ausblenden, schön machen. Aber das mit dem Kennzeichnen welche Kapitel überarbeitet werden müssen lässt sich damit auch wieder nicht, so schön, machen.

Aber es lässt sich halt schön versionieren da nur Plaintext, die Umsetzung in LaTEX ist aber halt auch arbeit.


----------

